# Glossy Womens magazine request - IVF paid for by mother



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

'I'm looking to speak to a woman, 35+, whose mother has paid for her IVF. The IVF will have been successful, and ideally you will have celebrated your first Christmas with your baby last year. This is for a feature in a glossy women's magazine, all about 'The greatest gift I ever received' If you think you may be interested, please do email me at [email protected][/size]com.'


----------

